# Skooma The Psychic Kitty



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

I'll jump right into what all of you guys wanna see: Skooma pictures!

EDIT: Re-sized since they were apparently too big. Are they okay now?









When I first got her, pretty much. Malnutrition barn cat and everything. She fills that bed out much more now XD










Trying to attack the camera cord. A little later on in her life. 










Just chillin'.










Being a squishy kitty.










Her first winter. She didn't know what to make of all the white stuff.










She knows what to do with a tree, of course. 










Goin' for a ride in my mom's hood.










Tryin' on a pretty dress. Looks smashing, my dear. 










Wearing her new elegant attire and playing with a rabbits foot... classy.










Hoping I will throw it for her. She never retrieves it, however... it kinda makes my part in the game more aerobic than hers. 










Losing interest in the rabbits foot... and gaining in that dangly bit on my camera...

And that's all I have, or at least, all that turned out non-blurry or full of loverly shots of cat butt and tail. A bit of an explanation is needed, I suppose, for the 'Psychic Kitty' part. See, when I got Skooma she had never seen a scratching post or a litter box. I had some trepidation in teaching her. Which was not needed at all because the first thing she did was go to her litter box and use it properly then scratch contentedly on her post... thus creepy psychic kitty.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, she has grown into a stunning girl.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so envious! She's just plain gorgeous! Regarding the kilt....does she meow with a Scottish accent? :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's beautiful.


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Thank you, everyone, for the awesome comments. I'm sure her already large ego will gain immense proportions and I'll find her posing at all times as if she's on the cover of Cat Fancy. 

@Jeanie: She does, actually, a nice rolling Scottish brogue :lol: She must've got it from my relatives...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's a guid wee beastie!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, a posing kitty is the best kind! She's just beautiful.


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

@October: If nothing else it certainly makes pictures much easier to take. :lol: 

I can't even begin to lament over how many pictures were ruined by cat-butt


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Update!

Videos, yay!

Skooma playing with the tap water:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsqNfsCU9m4

The aftermath after, like, a half hour of playing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7Cjx0yfAnM

And there are more on my Youtube channel! Watch 'em all!


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Any fuss getting the elegant dress on her? :lol: hehe What a cutie! 

Those vids are great, too!


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

@lv2ski: Just a little bit, but after it was on she was fine... until she tried to groom herself. Then she gave me dirty looks.


----------



## talashira (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh, I _love_ her coat! And those green eyes! You've got quite a beauty there!


----------

